# Question about this Penn Senator 6/0



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm looking at a reel listed as "Penn 114H 6/0 Senator w/one-piece composite half frame." I'm not sure how to interpret "one-piece" and "half frame". At any rate, it's actually a Senator Special, and I've been looking to buy an older US-made 6/0 or 9/0 Senator (been looking at older used models). This one looks like a newer model with a black (aluminum?) spool, but is still US-made. To boot, it is loaded with 300 yds 80# Spectra with a topshot of 80# mono, which is pretty close to what I was planning to spool one with. 

They guy wants $95 shipped. I'm tempted since it already has $25 worth of braid on it. But, of course, the braid might not be in great shape, so there's a risk there. Anyway, I'm wondering if this is a good buy, and if this reel has any disadvantages to the older Senators? Any disadvantage to the higher gear ratio? Is this a good buy? Looks to be in good shape. 

Reel will be used to have baits yakked out for shark.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

If you look at the foot you will see what he is talking about with the one piece frame. The reel foot and frame is all integrated into a single piece rather than cross bars with a welded or pinned foot. Should make it stronger and less prone to frame twist. Looks like a good deal to me and should work well for your intended purpose. You will lose a little torque with the higher gear ratio but it will make pulling up at the end of the day a little faster.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks. I just thought "one piece" and "half frame" was a contradiction. 

Anyone have any comment on the newer US-made Senators vs the older ones?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The reel you have posted is a Special Senator which means it has a slightly higher gear ratio than the standard Senators which have black side plates

The posted reel will have HT100 drag system which is superior to older Senator reels which are not too smooth as in they grab....release....grab 

They make replacement HT100 drag washer kits for older Senators and the 6/0 ones cost around $13 plus shipping you have to take the entire reel apart which can be problematic upon re assembly

The drag is important especially if you are sharking with the reel so if you are not a "reel tinkerer" it would be better to get a newer model like the one you have listed


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

same one i've fished for the last 10 years,only thing i did other than clean it is replace the drags with smoothies,the sherman tank of reels,light ,lots of fire pwer,good retrieval.easy enuf to work on and get parts.95 with the braid aint a great deal,not a bad deal either,are you sure the seller is correct on line length,i know my 6/0 has 1500yds of 50 pp+top shot,80# shouldn't be much more diameter,i would think ther would be more like 800yds at least


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

The newer batches of the penn senators are pretty good, not as good as a usa made but once they got the bugs worked out they are just fine. Im going to upgrade my 9/0 soon


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Garbo. I went ahead and bought the reel. I was prepared to purchased HT100 drags in the case of a vintage purchase, though. I like taking stuff apart, and hate paying someone to do routine maintenance for me anyway, so it would happen sooner or later.

SBSpike - I verified the braid...300yds. The rest is 80# mono, which is close to how I would have set it up anyway. I will probably trash the mono and reload it with new since it's so cheap. That way I'll get to inspect the braid.

NCK - This one is US-made.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

7.62 said:


> Thanks Garbo. I went ahead and bought the reel. I was prepared to purchased HT100 drags in the case of a vintage purchase, though. I like taking stuff apart, and hate paying someone to do routine maintenance for me anyway, so it would happen sooner or later.
> 
> SBSpike - I verified the braid...300yds. The rest is 80# mono, which is close to how I would have set it up anyway. I will probably trash the mono and reload it with new since it's so cheap. That way I'll get to inspect the braid.
> 
> NCK - This one is US-made.


You need to replace your mono atleast evry year, for that reel i would redo with a 60lb mono topshot, If the mono is frayed replace it monos cheap compared to a lost fish


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

*Back when i started kingfishing...*

my wife bought me a Penn 6/0 114, with the red side plates, two piece frame unlike the one pictured here. She paid $74.99 from Brendle's in Greensboro, NC.

Well, I did (now I know) a dumbassed thing as that I wanted a TLD 25 lever drag. I always and still love my 25 but should have kept the 6/0 and especially after the wife got it for me. 

It came with ht-100 drag washers and a 2.8:1 gear ratio and I got the idea of installing a super-smoothie. flat stainless steel lapped drag washers and decided to put in a Accurate "high speed" 3.25:1 gear. I did, think it cost me about $75 or so and think I got another extra that I can't remember what it was at the moment.

I do not think the higher gear ratio made much of a difference(or not as much as you might think) from the lower one......some but not much in my opinion. 

Ending up selling it for like $45-50........should have kept it.

RT


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

7.62 said:


> Thanks. I just thought "one piece" and "half frame" was a contradiction.
> 
> Anyone have any comment on the newer US-made Senators vs the older ones?


Half frame tends to indicate a lack of a top bar.
Perrhaps one piece halh frame and one piece full frame?

Hopefully the following link will work
http://www.ebay.com/itm/HOT-Penn-11...324?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4605dce104


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

OK, I got the reel and have a few questions since I have never played with a Senator (or Special Senator, for that matter) before. Reel looks to be in great shape, but there seems to be some abnormalities to me. Maybe not. Here goes:


There is some play in the handle...can wiggle side to side a bit and can see movement in the spacing sleeve (the actual handle is tightened down fine).
With the clicker off, the reel makes a less-pronounced click when the handle is turned (seems this could be normal but my Saltist does not do this).
With the reel in freespool but with some drag tension applied, the spool will spin when the handle is cranked. If I thumb the spool while cranking the handle, it stops. Not sure why the gears would be engaging slightly if in freespool.


----------



## speedee (Jan 6, 2011)

7.62 said:


> OK, I got the reel and have a few questions since I have never played with a Senator (or Special Senator, for that matter) before. Reel looks to be in great shape, but there seems to be some abnormalities to me. Maybe not. Here goes:
> 
> 
> There is some play in the handle...can wiggle side to side a bit and can see movement in the spacing sleeve (the actual handle is tightened down fine).
> ...


It seem to be normal to me


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

some play in the handle is normal. The clicking is the anti-reverse dog and is normal (saltist uses a one way roller bearing for instant anti-reverse so is quiet). If you clean the excess oil off the spool shaft and maybe polish it then it should help with the spinning in freespool but unless you are casting it it should not matter.


----------



## 7.62 (Apr 15, 2011)

No, I won't be casting this reel. Thanks for the help. 

Pulled the mono off and the braid looks to be in excellent shape. It looks as if it's never been unpacked, so I'm going to keep it on there and fill 'er up with 60# mono. I feel good about this setup for yakking out baits.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

You can bar pack it and get even more capacity. I do it cause im paranoid about getting spooled


----------

